# Wie bekomme ich die aktuelle Zeit?



## jennyk (15. März 2004)

Hi!

Wie bekomm ich in meinem Programm raus, wieviel Uhr wir gerade haben? Gibt es vielleicht eine Funktion, die die Milisekunden seit 1970 umrechnet? 
Suche jetzt schon ewig und hab nichts in der Richtung gefunden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal bei der Klasse System nach, dort gibt es eine Methode die sich da nennt currentTImeMillis()

Damit kannst du in Verbindung mit java.util.Date oder java.util.GregorianCalendar
deine Zeit und Datumsaufgaben regeln.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Peter Bönnen (15. März 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit, die aktuelle Uhrzeit im Format "HH:mm:ss" als String zu bekommen wäre diese:
	
	
	



```
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;
...
SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
String uhrzeit = sdf.format(new Date());
```
Du kannst dir alternativ auch mal java.util.GregorianCalendar angucken, insbesondere die ganzen Beispiele.

//edit: hmm, hab wieder zu lange gebraucht  

Peter


----------



## jennyk (16. März 2004)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!  
Hatte gestern nen ganz doofen kleinen Fehler in meinem Programm, deshalb haben die ganzen Sachen nicht funktioniert, aber jetzt geht's!


----------



## Immi (18. Oktober 2004)

```
SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
```

hab ne frage zu dem: SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss"); das zeigt ja die stunden:minuten:sekunden an. wenn ich aber den tag, monat und das jahr möchte, wie gehe ich da vor? dd_mm_yyyy geht nur zum teil, da mm ja bereits für die minuten reserviert ist. Versteht ihr ungefähr was ich meine?

danke schon mal für die hilfe..

lg Immi

edit: okok, denken wäre auch was, es wären zwei MM statt mm..  lg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!


```
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 *  
 */
public class Test21 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
        System.out.println(sdf.format(new Date()));
    }
}
```

Hier findest du die Format Pattern Beschreibung:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Immi (18. Oktober 2004)

Habs eben gerade auch rausgefunden. Danke dir trotzdem..


----------



## Lautsprecher (6. September 2005)

Hi,
ich habe auch gerade ein Uhrzeit-Problem und dann bin ich auf Eure Beiträge gestoßen.
Versuche gerade eine Swing-Applikation mit dem Visual Editor von Eclipse zu erstellen
Folgende Frage:
Wenn ich die Uhrzeit soweit als String habe, müsste es doch möglich sein diese dann in einem JLabel (Swing) anzuzeigen?


----------



## zerix (6. September 2005)

Ja ist es auch.

JLabel lab=new JLabel(String mit der Zeit);


----------



## huhunde (16. Juni 2006)

hm

hab kleines problem..ich will die zeit von dem zeitpunkt x, danach will ich die zeit von dem zeitpunkt y und danach will ich die differenz davon berechnen..also: zeitdiff = y-x; ..zeitdiff sollte in sekunden sein ..hat wer ne ahnung wie das geht hmpf ?


----------

